# Try eating raisins regularly.



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

Posted Today, 01:13 PM

I finally found the very inexpensive cure to my uncontrollable and very embarrassing condition. After spending thousands of dollars on doctors visiting, prescriptions, and trying different types of herbs, with no success. I accidentally discovered the cure when my daughter wouldn't eat her snack raisins. So, not letting them go to waste I eat them instead and notice that I've been having regular bowel movements, and such with no negative side effects. And notice that people wasn't standoffish, constantly rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks. Since then I've been eating them ever since, my symptoms went away 100%. I'm slowly getting over my fear of wondering if I smell bad when I'm around people. I don't see people rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks when I'm out in public. I hope that this forums will help others to over come their constant fear of suffering with their embarrassing condition as well. Good luck and eat plenty of healthy raisins. And start living life again. &#128578;


----------



## Fikilem (May 10, 2018)

Thank you so much PYT will try raisins I thought they say it makes situation worse


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

If she's eating them because she was constipated it's probably the fiber content in them that's making it easier for her to go now, me thinks.


----------



## Fikilem (May 10, 2018)

Probably because when i try them my situation vecome worse but seriouly what is going to me to gain weight i am so thin its embarrassing


----------

